# Browser Closing issue on CM10



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

Been running cm10 stable build(verizon) for a few days now, have been noticing more frequently when i open certain web pages the browser will automatically close itself. I have tried several different browsers and this keeps happening. Anyone else experiencing this or know of a fix. Thanks


----------



## Recently_Rooted (Aug 1, 2012)

I have been having issues and I am running JB Sourcery 3.2. Don't know what the deal is. Are you using Chrome or what?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have had the issue with Stock browser,Chrome and Dolphin. I dont understand it.


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Add me to the list. Happened on 3 different browsers for me too. I did a clean install and still happened.


----------



## bigjobber69 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah....is there a reason???


----------



## puffingonj (Nov 21, 2012)

I had the browser issue as well. Chrome solved it for me.

sent from my codefireX GsIII


----------

